# Wisconsin Frog Species and Morphs



## Rick H. (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi all,

Here is the thread I promised. For all that weren't at the WI meeting Saturday, the idea is to list frogs people are keeping in WI. This way if someone is interested in a particular species or morph they will know who they can get them from locally before having them shipped from somewhere else.

Here's my information:

_Dendrobates auratus_, Costa Rican (Patrick Nabors' line).
_D. tinctorius_, French Guiana (Patrick Nabors' line).
_D. tinctorius_, azureus (3 of Patrick Nabors' unrelated lines).
_Ranitomeya variabilis_, highland (Understory and INIBCO lines).
_R. ventrimaculatus_, Iquitos (Understory line).

I also have an interest in various plant species suited to the terrarium and am starting to build a collection.

I can't wait to see what the rest of you are keeping!

Rick


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Here is my list, only more to add, and I will be here for two years from todays date.

orange terribilis,tarapoto imitators, imitator intermedius, azureus, citronella, surinamcobalts, giant orange, matecho, quinqvitattus, standard lamasi, regina, brazilian yellowheads, oyapoks, blue/black auratus, luecomelas, green/black costa rican auratus, bastimentos, patricia, alanis, bakhuis, yellowbacks,

i think thats it for now?


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

Here's my current list:

Dendrobates tinctorious "French Guiana Cobalt"
Dendrobates tinctorious "Citronella"
Dendrobates tinctorious "Azureus"
Ranitomeya ventrimaculatus "Iquitos"
Nyctixalus pictus
and hopefully soon some Mantella crocea & some Phyllobates terribilis (mints or oranges)
Steve


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

add solate, escudo, MORE blue and blacks and another one type you will like!!!!!!


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

Detrick-- I have a soft spot for the n. pictus as well. are yours breeding at this time. I have some LTC, and a few CB subadults and single froglet from jordan ondras. 

I live close enough to WI to be counted as (IN THE AREA) i think . I am right on lake pepin and I can see Pepin WI from shore. about 8 min by boat


No darts breeding right now, but I do have a prolific breeding group of theloderma asperum. there has been alittle bit of interest on DB lately with these guys.


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

The N. pictus haven't bred yet, but they are going to a new home soon (hopefully ).
Here's my updated list:

Dendrobates tinctorious "French Guiana Cobalt"
Dendrobates tinctorious "Citronella"
Dendrobates tinctorious "Azureus"
Ranitomeya ventrimaculatus "Iquitos"
Nyctixalus pictus (soon to be sold)
Melanophryniscus stelzneri
Mantella baroni
Mantella betsileo
Mantella laevigata
Mantella madagascariensis
Mantella pulchra

Steve


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

This is what I have
Dendrobates tinctorious "Citronella"
Dendrobates tinctorious "Azureus"
Dendrobates tinctorious "Bakhuis"
Dendrobates tinctorious "Patricia"
Dendrobates tinctorious "Yellowback"
Dendrobates tinctorious "Cobalt"
Dendrobates auratus "Costa Rican"
Dendrobates auratus "Green & Bronze
Ranitomeya Lamasi "Green-legged"
Dendrobates Imitator "Green" (Nominal)
Dendrobates Imitator "intermedius"


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

D. tinctorious "Brazillian yellowhead"
D. tinctorious "Matecho"
D. auratus "turquoize and bronze"
R. imitator "nominat", 2 pairs from Nabors one pair INIBCO "yellow"
R. imitator "tarapoto"
R. summersi
R. ventrimiculata "red amazonicus"
P. aurotania "gold narrow band"
O. pumilio "man creek"
Mantella aurantiaca


----------



## John (Oct 21, 2009)

D. Azureus (Nabors)
D. Tinc Surinam Cobalt (Nabors)
D. Tinc Blue Sips (Under the Canopy)
D. Leucomelas British Guyana (AZDR)


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Updated list: 

Dendrobates tinctorious "Alanis"
Dendrobates tinctorious "Azureus"
Dendrobates tinctorious "French Guiana Cobalt"
Dendrobates tinctorious "Citronella"
Dendrobates tinctorious "Patricia"
Phyllobates terribilis "Mints"
Ranitomeya ventrimaculatus "Iquitos"
Mantella aurantiaca 
Mantella baroni
Mantella betsileo
Mantella laevigata
Mantella madagascariensis
Mantella pulchra
Melanophryniscus stelzneri


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

New list,

D. tinctorius -patricia, citronella, alanis, oyapok, brazilian yellowhead, surinam cobalt, regina, giant orange, matecho, azureus, monts atachi bakka "yellowback", bakhuis.

D. auratus - Costa Rican green/black, blue/blacks.

D. luecomelas

R. imitator - intermedius, tarapoto, cainarachi valley.

R. vanzolinii and R. lamasi standard 

O. pumilio - cauchero, alimirante, bastimentos "golddust, orange", guarmo, solarte, escudo.

P. terribilis - orange

N. pictus(cinnamon tree frogs)


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

August 2010,

D. tinctorius -patricia, citronella, alanis, oyapok, brazilian yellowhead, surinam cobalt, regina, giant orange, matecho, azureus, monts atachi bakka "yellowback", bakhuis, lemon drop, powderblue.

D. auratus - Costa Rican green/black, Panamanian blue/blacks.

D. luecomelas

R. imitator - intermedius, tarapoto, cainarachi valley.

R. vanzolinii, R. summersi and R. lamasi standard 

O. pumilio - cauchero, almirante, bastimentos "golddust and orange", guarmo, solarte, escudo.

P. terribilis - orange

N. pictus(cinnamon tree frogs)


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Here's my updated list:

Ameerega trivittata "Suriname Red"
Dendrobates tinctorious "Alanis"
Dendrobates tinctorious "Azureus"
Dendrobates tinctorious "Citronella"
Phyllobates terribilis "Mints"
Ranitomeya ventrimaculatus "Iquitos"
Mantella aurantiaca 
Mantella baroni
Mantella betsileo
Mantella laevigata
Mantella madagascariensis
Mantella pulchra
Melanophryniscus stelzneri


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Update again:

4 Ameerega trivittata "Suriname Red"
3 Dendrobates tinctorious "Alanis"
3 Dendrobates tinctorious "Azureus"
3 Dendrobates tinctorious "Citronella"
2 Phyllobates terribilis "Mints"
5 Ranitomeya ventrimaculatus "Iquitos"
6 Mantella aurantiaca 
10 Mantella baroni
6 Mantella betsileo
4 Mantella expectata
6 Mantella laevigata
1 Mantella madagascariensis
8 Mantella pulchra
7 Melanophryniscus stelzneri


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

This is what I have

Dendrobates tinctorious "Azureus"
Dendrobates tinctorious "Bakhuis"
Dendrobates tinctorious "Patricia"
Dendrobates tinctorious "Yellowback"
Dendrobates tinctorious "Cobalt"
Dendrobates auratus "Costa Rican"
Dendrobates auratus "Green & Bronze
Dendrobates Imitator "Green" (Nominal)
Dendrobates Imitator "intermedius"

Thought it was time for people from WI to update what they have.


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Update again:

Adelphobates galactonotus "Orange"
Ameerega trivittata "Suriname Red"
Dendrobates auratus "Turquoise & Bronze"
Dendrobates tinctorious "Alanis"
Epipedobates anthonyi "Santa Isabel"
Oophaga pumilio "El Dorado"
Phyllobates terribilis "Mints"
Ranitomeya imitator "Cainarachi Vally"
Ranitomeya imitator "Intermedius"
Ranitomeya imitator "Tarapoto"
Ranitomeya ventrimaculatus "French Guiana Yellow Blue-Legged"
Ranitomeya ventrimaculatus "Iquitos"
Ranitomeya summersi
Mantella aurantiaca 
Mantella baroni
Mantella betsileo
Mantella crocea
Mantella expectata
Mantella laevigata
Mantella madagascariensis
Mantella pulchra
Mantella viridis
Melanophryniscus stelzneri


----------



## Rick H. (Feb 22, 2007)

My update:

D. auratus Costa Rican (breeding)
D. tinctorius azureus (breeding)
D. tinctorius French Guiana (dwarf cobalt) (breeding)
R. imitator Tarapoto (lonely female, looking for a male or group of juveniles)
R. variabilis (breeding)
R. ventrimaculatus Iquitos (breeding)
R. reticulatus

Rick


----------



## Jeff69 (Nov 30, 2009)

Here's my updated list:

Dendrobates tinctorious "Azureus"
Dendrobates tinctorious "Patricia"
Dendrobates tinctorious "Yellowback"
Dendrobates auratus "Costa Rican Green & Black"
Dendrobates auratus "Green & Bronze
Dendrobates auratus “Campana”
Dendrobates Auratus “Ancon Hill”
Dendrobates auratus “Panamanian Green/Black”
Dendrobates tinctorious "Alanis" 
Dendrobates tictorious “French Guiana” (dwarf cobalt)
Dendrobates luecomelas

I should be at Steve's in June also.

Jeff


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Ok, update:
Darts, Mantellas & Toads


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

Auratus green and black
Patricia
Alanis

Anyone with tads for sale let me know!!


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

D. tinctorius -patricia, citronella, oyapok, matecho, monts atachi bakka, lemon drop, powderblue.
D. auratus - Costa Rican green/black, Highland Bronze.
D. luecomelas - normal and banded.
R. imitator - tarapoto, cainarachi valley.
R. vanzolinii, R. lamasi standard 
O. pumilio - guarmo, solarte, escudo.
E. tricolor - Highland, Santa Isabel, Rio Saldillo.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

D. tinctorius -patricia, citronella, oyapok, matecho, monts atachi bakka, lemon drop, powderblue, azureus, powder grey, cobalt, saul, lorenzo.
D. auratus - Costa Rican green/black, Highland Bronze, melabo, green&bronze.
D. luecomelas - normal, banded, fine spot.
A. galactonus - red, orange, yellow, moonshine, solid orange
R. imitator - tarapoto, cainarachi valley, varadero, yuri.
R. vanzolinii, R. lamasi standard, Benedicta
E. tricolor - Highland, Santa Isabel, Rio Saldillo.
golden mantilla


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

Yellow Galact
Green and black Auratus
R. Summersi
R. Tarapoto
R. Yellow vent
Azureus
Alanis
Patricia
Luecs


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Darts:
Epipedobates anthonyi "Pasaje Sarajunga"
Epipedobates anthonyi "Rio Saladillo"
Dendrobates tinctorious "Azureus"
Dendrobates tinctorious "Oyapok"
Oophaga pumilio "El Dorado"
Phyllobates terribilis "Mints"
Phyllobates terribilis "Orange"
Phyllobates terribilis "Yellow"
Mantellas:
Mantella aurantiaca 
Mantella bernhardi
Mantella betsileo
Mantella crocea
Mantella expectata "Red"
Mantella laevigata
Mantella madagascariensis
Mantella pulchra
Toads:
Atelopus hoogmoedi
Melanophryniscus stelzneri

Steve


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dendrobates tinctorious "Patricia"
Dendrobates auratus "Highland Green and Bronze"
Phyllobates terribilis "Mint"
Oophaga pumilio "El Dorado"


----------



## Jeff69 (Nov 30, 2009)

D. Tinctorius – “Patricia” “ Matecho” “Powderblue” “ Alanis” “Dwarf Cobalts” “ Cobalts” “ Giant Orange” “Bakhuis” “ Brazilian Yellow Head” “ La Fumee” “Azureus”

D. Luecomelas – “Normal & Banded”	

D. Auratus – “Costa Rican Green & Black” “Highland Bronze” “Campana” “Ancon hill” “Super Blue” “ Green Bronze” “Blue & Black”

A. Galactonus – “Yellow” “Moonshine” 

Phyllobates Terribilis "Mints"”Yellow” “Orange”

Epipedobates Trivittatus “Red”


----------



## Rick H. (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi all,

Sorry I have been out of touch; work has been crazy and I've only had time to maintain my frogs. As summer approaches, here's what I am keeping...

_R. reticulatus_ (breeding)
_R. imitator_ Tarapoto (breeding)
_R. imitator_ Chazuta (breeding)
_R. imitator_ nominal (looking for a female or group of juveniles)
_R. ventrimaculatus_ Iquitos (breeding)
_R. variabilis_ (breeding)
_D. tinctorius_ French Guiana cobalt (dwarf cobalt)(breeding)
_D. tinctorius_ Oyapock
_D. tinctorius_ azureus (breeding)
_D. auratus_ Costa Rican green and black (breeding)


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Dendrobates auratus "Campana"
Dendrobates auratus "Highland Bronze"
Dendrobates auratus "Super Blue"
Dendrobates tinctorious "Azureus"
Dendrobates tinctorious "Oyapok"
Epipedobates anthonyi "Santa Isabel"
Hyloxalus azureiventris
Oophaga pumilio " Red Spotted El Dorado"
Phyllobates aurotaenia "Wide Banded"
Phyllobates aurotaenia "Green Narrow Banded"
Phyllobates terribilis "Mints"
Phyllobates terribilis "Orange"
Phyllobates terribilis "Yellow"
Phyllobates vittatus
Ranitomeya lamasi "Orange"
Mantella aurantiaca 
Mantella bernhardi
Mantella betsileo
Mantella expectata "Red"
Mantella laevigata
Mantella madagascariensis
Mantella pulchra
Heterixalis betsileo
Atelopus hoogmoedi
Melanophryniscus stelzneri
2 Types of unidentified African Reed Frogs
Oak Toads


----------

